# RIP Martin Litton



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

I just learned that Martin Litton just passed away. You can get information at the Grand Canyon River Outfitters Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/gcriveroutfitters


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

*More information on Martin Litton*

Meet Martin Litton, Grand Canyon Dories Founder


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

He had a grand life and had a huge impact on the GC and west.
I'm reading the "Emerald Mile" right now about some crazies.
Great story.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Another pioneer lost. RIP Martin

One fun memory;
We were in Dolores fighting that damn......dam on the Dolores. Some local rancher made the point that Ranchers and farmers are the original environmentalists, you know, since they live off of the land and have to preserve it, so you know, they love the land and can be trusted to preserve it for future generations.

Martin hopped up and quipped
"When we say Environmentalist, we mean someone who loves it for what it is, not what it can be exploited for"

The long haired, dope smoking hippies in the crowd cheered, the ranchers and farmers frowned and whispered among themselves.

At one point in the discussions someone suggested that maybe a compromise was possible. You know, one that would let the dam be built but meet the needs of boaters.

Martin suggested that any compromise that included damning the Dolores was a surrender..........

Martin was easy going and had a rapier wit, but when it came to defending rivers he was a hard ass radical. We'll have trouble replacing him.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

On my list of who would you have to dinner...Abbey (of course) and Martin Litton...thanks for taking the first run.


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

Great story, Schutzie. You made me feel like I was in the room. Martin Litton's contribution of time and energy for the environment were immense.


I had the pleasure of talking with Martin often back in the days when I worked for the River Permits office at Grand Canyon in the 80's and 90's. This was back in the day when the phone was answered to fill private cancellations and commercial oufitters called to make changes to their launch calendar. I would answer the phone with my standard greeting, there would be a pause and Martin would say, "ah, the voice who launched a thousand ships". He'd make his changes, always get off topic and always make me smile. You will be missed, Martin!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

.........I can hear his voice! That gravely, grandfather, authoritative voice that could either give great comfort or great trepidation.

He will indeed be missed!


----------



## Droboat (May 12, 2008)

*Of Redwoods and Rivers*

If you don't know Martin Litton or his work, it is worth a look on the Google Machine. The tributes are quite moving. If you've ever seen a Colorado River documentary, you'll probably recall his iconic beard:









I only know him through his work to protect and defend the Southwest and West. His life and legacy spawned a new generation of fighters, but more are needed to hold the ground he gained and to beat back the ongoing march of the Bureau of the Wrecked and other Destroyers of the Earth.

For those who had the privilege to know him, it must be a great personal loss. My condolences.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

RIP to a great man.


----------



## Andypants (Nov 2, 2014)

Martin Litton was the Lorax of the river. Thank you for the Gates of Ladore and the Grand Canyon river access. A true hero and river legend.....


----------



## Greenroom (Jun 6, 2014)

A Legend has left us, there are not many of the original river runners left. Thanks for the Good Work that preserved the Grand Canyon.


----------

